# combing out



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

we`ve now decided that Ax is getting too "fuzzy" with his finely matted undercoat.

by gradually moving down a grade from scissors to mattbuster combt we`re regaining ground but - they aint no way we will ever get a toothed comb through his coat as it is, the fur seems to grow in waves.

could combing him "wet" be the answer or did I once read that that damages hair?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - if combing wet you have to make sure that you have got any matts out because they tighten up when wet and it can make it more difficult to groom as we learned with our Cavvie we used to have. I am not sure about damaging the hair/fur as should be ok as long as you have a good shampoo or conditioner - good luck


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Brushing a wet coat is easier as the dematted coat lies smooth where as on a dry coat it fuzzez up and you cant find the mat your trying to brush. so wet is the best, use lots of conditoner. undiluted if needed.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Ali79 said:


> Hello - if combing wet you have to make sure that you have got any matts out because they tighten up when wet and it can make it more difficult to groom as we learned with our Cavvie we used to have. I am not sure about damaging the hair/fur as should be ok as long as you have a good shampoo or conditioner - good luck


Getting wet does titen the mat but over time. beeing wet duting the brushing honly helps the dematting prosses. and makes the mats stand out and easier to get at. 

iff brushing a wet coat wad so bad why are there so manny detangle/dmat sprays that you soak the coat with befor brushing.


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

cheers, I`m still not convinced he is "matted" - we can see the matts as and when they come, rather he has an "undercoat" but I`ll try and comb him wet and see what happens.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

kendal said:


> Getting wet does titen the mat but over time. beeing wet duting the brushing honly helps the dematting prosses. and makes the mats stand out and easier to get at.
> 
> iff brushing a wet coat wad so bad why are there so manny detangle/dmat sprays that you soak the coat with befor brushing.


Thanks for the tip Kendal. We haven't tried a detangling spray for that reason. The groomer we used with our Cavvie warned us not to bathe before detangling as would tighten but will give it a go next time as Beau's matts don't get left long so will save time if I can bath her first


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

When Daisy was really bad recently I got most of them out when dry and then bathed her. I found that when she was wet I found a few that I had missed that were more visible. I couldn't have done her in one sitting though, so this suited me. 

I think I know what you mean about waves. Daisy's fur seperates out into twisty spirals but I can comb them through especially when she is wet. Good luck with the grooming.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Humph.....Kendal the d-mat the wash in conditioner....can I use that full strength if needed?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSXTJ-Zy-UE&feature=youtube_gdata_player




if your dogs coat looks in any way like this its matted. 


its alwas goid the thin out the conditoner a wee bit with some water.


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

right, after an hour (or two) of what can only be described as "combing" Axl`s fur with one half of a pair of scissors a new dog is appearing, unfortunately one that looks like a Shitzu and as its taken that long to just do the back of his neck and head and one leg he looks slightly odd (the wife can walk him tomorrow)

there also appears to be another dogs worth of fur on the floor so she can clean that up too after walking him.

on a serious note - the difference in texture from the neck to the body !!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wet combing with lots of conditioner is what's working best for me at the moment. I try to comb out as much as I can before he's wet first though.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Wet combing with lots of conditioner is what's working best for me at the moment. I try to comb out as much as I can before he's wet first though.


Yes I do that too .... and when combing out before a bath I spray on Tropiclean Tangle Remover.

http://www.rlpetproducts.co.uk/store/dogs/grooming/


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

got a can of Johnsons spray on dematter - so much easier, I assume it`s just Teflon in a can


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good matting example video Kendal ... 

I hate finding even little matts in Honey's coat .. a comb through the coat means matt-free


----------

